# Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd just like to introduce my new fantasy novel entitled 'Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind', available on kindle or in trade paperback form. It is the story of Fairykind, as told to me from their own mouths.

Enter the 9th century, a time of magic and mystery. On a hidden isle in the seas near England, a young fairy named Ethywyne Eleganta secretly gives birth to the first youngling in fourteen years. She and her child become the hunted prize of the wicked troll general Sunderin. Ethywyne must make the perilous journey across the Fairy Realms, to get her child to the Fairy Queen, the only one who can protect her from the shadow that seeks to destroy all of Fairykind.

Her experience takes her from a humble life of gardening and craft-making to the center of an adventure that grows to involve fickle goblins, giant ogres, magic fairy dust, thieving pixies, an enchanted hedge maze, and even Vikings of the Norse lands who happen upon the isle in their plundering voyages.

This book is intended for a young adult audience, aged 12 and up. However, anyone who treasures fantasy and imagination will wildly enjoy this novel.

Reviews can be found on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/Eleganta-A-novel-of-Fairykind/dp/B001OW608E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231120788&sr=8-2 or at the book's website at http://www.elegantabook.com


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

'Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind' has been chosen as the featured kindle book for September on the Amazon kindle discussion board. Thank you kindle community!

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx3LAVCQPSEPI6M&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

As you know, I picked up my copy!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just downloaded this book, the reviews were very intriguing and I look forward to reading it.  Can you tell me if this is the first in a series?  If so, how many books in the series and are any of them available in Kindle format?


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

This is indeed a series. 'Eleganta' is the first book of the series. Book 2 is currently being written and will hopefully be released next year some time.


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

From http://ireaderreview.com/
Posted on October 1, 2009 by switch11

*Indie Author of the Day*

"Denny Swartzlander's Eleganta is skyrocketing up the charts and it's well reviewed (only 2 reviews though). At $1 it's a fairy tale worth the gamble.

Love the cover - it's very appropriate for 'A novel of Fairykind'."


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

Brand new Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind discussion forum just launched at forumer.

http://elegantabook.50.forumer.com/


----------



## snowwhite (Jan 1, 2010)

I just finished reading this today.  Loved it!  Can't wait to read the next in the series.


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

For those who enjoyed Eleganta, I invite you to become a fan on Facebook.

Go to http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/pages/Eleganta-A-novel-of-Fairykind/231158494726?ref=ts


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

New author interview and Eleganta review on 'Far from Reality' Blog. http://forevertonowhere.blogspot.com/2010/01/author-interview-denny-swartzlander.html


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

A preview of book 2 of the Eleganta series is now available. Book 2 is called 'Violetta: A Fae in the House of the Fairies'. The first chapter, The Scarlet Flower, is online to read at http://issuu.com/eleganta/docs/violetta_chapter1_the_scarlet_flower


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Probably pick up the sample to see what you have, thanks


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We picked this one up after reading a sample (we have several people on our account) and we loved the sample and bought it after 2 of the 3 of us read the sample (we buy based on how we all like a book).  I finished it Friday and absolutely loved it!  Since we're all on one account, we combine our reviews on Amazon, so when my sister and/or mom finish it, we will definitely leave you a review!

Looking forward to the next book in the series! 

- I also became a fan on Facebook, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

"Great gift for Christmas"

http://creativeauthorsguild.blogspot.com/2010/11/eleganta.html


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

After less than two years from being released as an indie book with no media attention, no advertising, and no presence in major bookstores, Eleganta has now reached *6,500* copies sold. It has received an average of 4.1 out of 5 stars from 19 reviews on Amazon, 4 out 5 stars from 24 reviews on Goodreads, and is highly rated on many other sites. Thanks to all the Eleganta readers!

eleganta


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Denny, any plans on a sequel to this?  I know I enjoyed it a lot when I read it (apparently a full year ago).


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Emily,

Yes, the sequel is currently being written, as the fairies tell it to me of course. It has been a long process, but it is certainly in production. There will likely be 3 books in all. There is still so much to be told!


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

A new audio production of Eleganta is underway. It is being released as a podcast in chapters, with an original music score. Please have a listen at http://drs555.podbean.com

Thank you!


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a preview of the original music from the audio production of the fantasy novel 'Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind'.






The audio production released so far can be found at:

http://drs555.podbean.com/


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

Now available on CD Baby is Volume 1 of the soundtrack to the audio production of Eleganta. Escape into this electro-orchestral fantasy that creates a vivid musical backdrop to the story that must be told.

The soundtrack is available for download as an album or as individual tracks at:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/dennyswartzlander

Soon to be available on itunes as well.


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

After a period of hiding and avoiding nasty trolls, the Eleganta book series is returning. The series has a new home at www.elegantabook.com. Learn all about book 1, Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind, and preview book 2. The second book in the series, Violetta: A Fae in the House of the Fairies, is in production and will be released soon. Read book 1 and be ready for the story to continue. The fairies have so much more to tell!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind has been given a makeover on Amazon Kindle! The book has been newly edited and formatted to give the best reading experience on all Kindle devices and on the free Kindle App for iphone, ipad, ipod touch, Mac, PC, and Android devices. If you own the old Kindle version, you can update to the new version for free in 'Manage Content and Devices'. If you don't own the ebook, buy the new version on Amazon for only 99 cents! Re-live Ethywyne Eleganta's journey and be ready for the upcoming book 2 of the series!

https://www.amazon.com/Eleganta-novel-Fairykind-Denny-Swartzlander-ebook/dp/B001OW608E


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

Eleganta book 1 audiobook trailer

Preview of the soon to be released audiobook production of Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind by Denny R. Swartzlander. Narrated by Rafe Beckley


----------



## Denny Swartzlander (Sep 29, 2009)

Eleganta book 1 audiobook trailer 2

Preview of the soon to be released audiobook production of Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind by Denny R. Swartzlander. Narrated by Rafe Beckley


----------

